# 4H Nigerian vs. Pygmy



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, after making a bunch of calls today and dealing with a whole lot of characters, I am really confused.  We were talking about getting some Nigerian does to add to our little pygmy trio as my son is now able to join 4H and wants to show his goats.  I have NO experience with 4H and actually had the woman at the office laugh me off when I started to ask her questions.  So, I turn to you all, because you rock!

Can my son show both?  Are there different things he needs to show them since they are different breeds?  Can he show a cross?  Is one better than the other when it comes to showing?  Do you know of any training he could get into that might help us or will 4H personal help once we register?  

Also, we were thinking of registering with the NMGA, which seems like it is a little newer than some of the other associations-is anyone else registered with them and is it worth it?

Any help/ advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of your questions will have to be answered by your local 4-H leader.  For example where I am located, NMGA registered goats are accepted. (Note: NMGA is a height registry and height only at this point) However, I have a customer 2 hrs north of me, whose 4-H said that the goat had to be registered with one of the "Big 3" (AGS, ADGA, & NDGA).
  You should be able to show both provided you can work out the registry ordeal.  The Nigerians and the Pygmys would be shown in different divisions since Nigis are dairy and Pygmys are their own division as I understand it.    
  As far as "training" goes the 4-H leaders should help with teaching proper showing techniques and the rules of the show ring. You can also go to the websites of the "Big 3" I think they have the rules posted for showing which will help to some degree.  If you don't find good info there you can look for members of one of the "Big 3" local to you and give them a call.  I am sure they would be willing to help a young aspiring showman and potential customer. 
  Good luck to the young man and his mother!


----------



## crazyland (Jul 7, 2011)

And it is different for our 4H, you can show unregistered but they frown upon dairy breeds. You can show them but they won't do well. You have to have a meat goat. The one exception is that Pygmy don't do well at all. 
They have mentors for the kids to help show them the ropes. They start this month preparing and this fall showing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you both.  I know we can show them unregistered but I am not sure how well they will do.  I think what we might do is keep two of each and experiment a bit this first year out.  I know the two counties on either side of us are their fairs this upcoming week so I think we should go check those out too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 7, 2011)

Our 4H shows  for the county and surrounding counties are all meat shows,  Did you ask the women what kind of 4H shows are there? Are you sure there are even shows for breeding stock/dairy for 4H members in your area? 

Boer and some boer crosses are shown, that is it here. All shows end in auctions, animals can be purchased back through a friend.


----------



## crazyland (Jul 7, 2011)

Auctions for us is optional. 
Really big differences between the 4H in other regions.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 7, 2011)

Our 4-H has divisions and shows for meat wethers, dairy does, and pack goats. The leader and also the workbook (if they still do those, I've been out of 4H a long time) should teach the kids what to do and how to do it. Nigerians would be shown as a dairy breed, while Pygmy goats would (at least here) go in the meat class. All of them have to be hornless to show. Our 4H doesn't care about registration, 99% of the goats in our county are not registered or even purebred, people just breed/raise/milk/show whatever. Our fair has a class for Milking Boers lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 8, 2011)

You have to be a member of a 4H club the september of the year before the next fair. So for this August fair you had to become a member last september, you have to attend most of the meetings and projects the 4H club does, such as fund-raisers, and you have a large project book you have to fill out, if you don't get a certain grade on it or don't turn it in, you aren't allowed to show the following year.


----------

